# is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb?



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

Is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb (city light bulb)?
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

http://www.42draftdesigns.com


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

Has anyone ran one of these LED's in a city light? Does it work? Can you see the color when headlights are also turned on?
I wanted to give my headlights a bluish look without compromising the light output. (i can't afford HID kit and I heard they are not the best thing to do aftermarket.)
So i thought an LED would work in either white or Blue.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

get the white one in my car. It looks purple-ish, more or less 5000K to 6000K HID like.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

Try these ones too, they are really bright (the ones I refer to are down the middle of the page):
http://www.myroadster.net/led.asp
I think Cullen has them too.


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*

DO you have a pic of the city lights installed in your ride? turned on?
Thanks


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_DO you have a pic of the city lights installed in your ride? turned on?
Thanks


We have them in stock yes!


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

How much cullen?
are these lights c r a p?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_How much cullen?
are these lights c r a p?


We typically do not comment on what others sell as we do NOT know the details but a single LED bulb typically will NOT put out light of that nature, if you want a pair of blue 4led bulbs a pair is $9.99 shipped


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The first one on the left, is the white LED. It's a pretty accurate representation of the color, but it's a bit more purple than the pic suggest


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

will they fit in the w5w socket of the B4 ecodes?
Also do you have a hyper white?
What color (temp rating would they be close to?)
4K 5K


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_will they fit in the w5w socket of the B4 ecodes?
Also do you have a hyper white?
What color (temp rating would they be close to?)
4K 5K



Yes we use them mainly for our BUMPERMARKERS, but we have white and blue also, the blue really is up in the 10k range and the white your typical sotck HID range.. any single led bulb isnt really worth it though...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

It appears to be 6000K. Add on top of it the headlamps, the LED is basically outpowered by the conventional lights.
It gives you a couple of choices...
HID's (out of the question)
Light filtering means:
Colored bulbs
or "blue" Lamin-X film


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_It appears to be 6000K. Add on top of it the headlamps, the LED is basically outpowered by the conventional lights.


Light COLOR TEMP and INTENSITY are not synonyms


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Light COLOR TEMP and INTENSITY are not synonyms










True, but when you compare the light output of a single LED, then overlap it with an H4 bulb:
6000K and 3200K doesn't average to 4600K. THat's where the "intensity" comes into play, as the LED does barely anything to change the color temperature.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_DO you have a pic of the city lights installed in your ride? turned on?


My B3 Passat's Hella E-codes use 9mm round sockets for city lights, not wedges. I am planning to experiment with special 23W bulbs in those sockets and use them for DRL. (My Canadian B3 comes with DRL.) 
Regarding the quad LED wedges: They are very bright when you look straight into them, but when you look at them from an angle they are only almost as bright as the wedges. Still, they are much, much better than single LED's that only project light toward the front. I am planning to use the amber version for my crystal clear fender turn signals. They are colorless when off, and yellowish-orange when lit, which make them perfect for crystal clear applications. I have compared one side by side against an amber wedge, both in the same type of crystal clear side marker housing, and the quad LED is almost as bright as the wedge when view from an angle. The same does not hold true for any kind of single LED because of the very forward bias, directional light pattern. These quad wedges are just about perfect for crystal clear side markers that use wedges.


_Modified by blah blah at 8:54 PM 11-22-2004_


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

I had LEDs on my bumper markers and as city lights and they started melting








I bought mine from faststang70 (guy who sells the entire kits for interior lighting) and he told me he is custom making ones that will resist the heat, but so far nothing. I was also using them as city light bulbs and the ones inside the headlight melted quicker. 
To everyone using the LEDs be VERY careful and watch them close to see if they're melting. Maybe they won't, but mine did, so watch out! it wasn't easy to remove them after they started melting and they almost ended up inside the headlight







superbrightleds.com also has them.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vR32)*

Where did the heat come from? 
A typical LED has may be 2V of voltage drop across it and has maybe 20mA to 100mA of current flow thru it. That makes the power dissipation somewhere in the range of 40mW to 0.2W per LED. That's not remotely enough to melt plastic. I guess your LED"s have resistors built-in, and it was the resistors that created all that heat. May be you should try to use LED's that do not have resistors, and group all the resistors in each lamp into one and put it in a safe location outside the housing.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

Not in a Passat but heres a "Super White" Led bulb in my city light bulb spot 
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

great!! Thanks for the pic!
Who did you get them from? A single LED or is it a double or triple bulb?


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_Where did the heat come from? 
A typical LED has may be 2V of voltage drop across it and has maybe 20mA to 100mA of current flow thru it. That makes the power dissipation somewhere in the range of 40mW to 0.2W per LED. That's not remotely enough to melt plastic. I guess your LED"s have resistors built-in, and it was the resistors that created all that heat. May be you should try to use LED's that do not have resistors, and group all the resistors in each lamp into one and put it in a safe location outside the housing. 

Side Markers - I am guessing heat came from the engine and inside the headlights from the lights / engine too possibly. It wasn't fun removing the city light LEDs ... if I didn't remove them they would be stuck. I used a magnet to push them back because they wouldn't come off together with the socket.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_Side Markers - I am guessing heat came from the engine and inside the headlights from the lights / engine too possibly. 

But aren't those housings supposed to, at the very least, stand up to the normal operating temperatures of a car?? Furthermore, LED's are supposed to run much cooler than bulbs!







What kind of products are these??


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vR32)*

vr32 who did you buy from? ( iwant to make sure i don't get ones that melt...














)
also VeeDubbinJetta91 who did you buy from? And what product did you buy singel double or triple LED in super white?
thanks!


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

Cullen,
I paid via Paypal!


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*

Well I got mine from FastStang70, but it doesn't matter which ones you get because chances are they will all melt. I could be wrong, but from my personal experience, the ones I had melted. 
Even superbrightleds.com doesn't recommend using them inside the headlight. FastStang70 is trying to find a solution for me and he will either create them or buy special ones that I can use inside the headlight and for the side markers ... he is a very nice guy to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vR32 at 7:39 PM 11-23-2004_


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vR32)*

I can understand the ones inside the headlamps melted because of the heat from the halogen bulbs, but why the side markers? It does not make sense.







Are these side-markers very close to the halogens too?


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*

Well the heat from the engine probably melted the side markers ... whenever I remove the side markers, the wires, bulb are hot.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vR32)*

But it takes something like 300 deg F for plastic to start to deform. I don't think your engine bay will ever get that hot, except at the exhaust area. If it is indeed that hot the wires and hoses in your engine bay would be all cracked or deformed by now. Are you sure the heat wasn't caused by the circuit drawing way too much current for whatever reason???


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_Cullen,
I paid via Paypal!


You should have the tracking shortly (holidays in between here)
(already packed and ready to go!)


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_But it takes something like 300 deg F for plastic to start to deform. I don't think your engine bay will ever get that hot, except at the exhaust area. If it is indeed that hot the wires and hoses in your engine bay would be all cracked or deformed by now. Are you sure the heat wasn't caused by the circuit drawing way too much current for whatever reason??? 

The glue inside my 194 LEDs melted. I don't know if all LED 194's will, but mine did. You can try and use them as city lights and for side markers, but just be sure to inspect them often to see if they're ok.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_The glue inside my 194 LEDs melted.

That's interesting.
The LED's on the quad with wedge base that I mentioned earlier are all soldered onto a tiny two sided circuit board that also holds the resistors. In fact the base is part of the circuit board. There is no glue in it and therefor there is nothing to melt.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_That's interesting.
The LED's on the quad with wedge base that I mentioned earlier are all soldered onto a tiny two sided circuit board that also holds the resistors. In fact the base is part of the circuit board. There is no glue in it and therefor there is nothing to melt. 

Well http://www.superbrightleds.com doesn't recommend using them inside headlights either ... I was using different ones before, so I don't know ... just be careful and watch them to see if they're melting or not


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_But it takes something like 300 deg F for plastic to start to deform. I don't think your engine bay will ever get that hot, except at the exhaust area. If it is indeed that hot the wires and hoses in your engine bay would be all cracked or deformed by now. Are you sure the heat wasn't caused by the circuit drawing way too much current for whatever reason??? 


Correct and anyone who knows anything about LED's know they create next to NO HEAT at all







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey otherwise the LED watches of the 80's (now coming back..) would have been quite dangerous


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

got mine today from cullen here they are....
new and old








New








old standard 194's








both new








both new again








with lights on








up close with lights on (Osram H1's)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_got mine today from cullen here they are....


Great and that's WHITE not blue ones...


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

I was going to ask you just to make sure.... White do put out a purpleish/blue look.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_I was going to ask you just to make sure.... White do put out a purpleish/blue look.

White(clr) base= white, blue base= blue..


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

got ya... they were a clear base.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_got ya... they were a clear base.

So I take it you would NOT have wanted more blueish


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

no they are def. Blueish.. Thanks for the quick shipment!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_no they are def. Blueish.. Thanks for the quick shipment!

in stock items typically go out in a timely manner...its the factory preorders that take time


----------



## khaneric (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

Cullen are those the ones from Jam Strait? Cause if so i've had about 7 of them fail on me and a few on my friends car too.
If they are different i might pick up a pair from you.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (khaneric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khaneric* »_Cause if so i've had about 7 of them fail on me and a few on my friends car too.
If they are different i might pick up a pair from you.

Have no idea who that is, we have being including these with bumper markers now and have shipped out close to 1000pcs without any issues, I think one or two was DOA (at least so the customer said) and we replaced them, but as for failing none that we know of have done that yet!
As with most products we get them from the factories direct!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_got mine today from cullen here they are....
both new








both new again











Really looks nice!


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (passat_guy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_guy21* »_Has anyone ran one of these LED's in a city light? Does it work? Can you see the color when headlights are also turned on?
I wanted to give my headlights a bluish look without compromising the light output. (i can't afford HID kit and I heard they are not the best thing to do aftermarket.)
So i thought an LED would work in either white or Blue.

Ya I tried it in my Vento e-codes. They were pathetic. You could only see them at night(at dusk they were invisible), and they didnt reflect light inside the housing like a real W5W/194/168 type bulb.
They were really white though....but that is something that became unimportant to me when I realized that output was the most important.
What I would like to locate is some true WY5W's or whatever, true euro market 5 watt's in amber. All I can find is amber and yellow 194/168's which are not as "high class".


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
What I would like to locate is some true WY5W's or whatever, true euro market 5 watt's in amber. All I can find is amber and yellow 194/168's which are not as "high class".


Europe would use them only in side turns and that is it, you are actually better off finding amber bulbs in NA as they are use alot more widely and if you are fortunate you can find those that have AMBER GLASS not painted.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
Ya I tried it in my Vento e-codes. They were pathetic. You could only see them at night(at dusk they were invisible), and they didnt reflect light inside the housing like a real W5W/194/168 type bulb.


The quad LED's are almost as bright as 5W filament bulbs and they do reflect inside the housing, although not as much as real filament bulbs. The single LED's are basically useless.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_
The quad LED's are almost as bright as 5W filament bulbs and they do reflect inside the housing, although not as much as real filament bulbs. The single LED's are basically useless.

correct! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_You could only see them at night(at dusk they were invisible), and they didnt reflect light inside the housing like a real W5W/194/168 type bulb.

Note that the 194 bulbs are only 3watt and are not the equivalent to the W5W and 168.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Note that the 194 bulbs are only 3watt and are not the equivalent to the W5W and 168.


base is the same but yes they are something like 3.78w?


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_The quad LED's are almost as bright as 5W filament bulbs and they do reflect inside the housing, although not as much as real filament bulbs. The single LED's are basically useless.

Well ya I had the single LED style. good word, useless.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
Well ya I had the single LED style. good word, useless.

They work great in pocket flashlights, that's about it!








P.S. If you have to use filament mini wedges W5W is the brightest - 5W at 12V or 28.8 ohm. Runner up is 168 - 4.9W at 14V or 40 ohm. Last place is 194 - 3.78W at 14V or 59 ohm. The bottom line is: For the same voltage less resistance (ohms) means higher wattage, and brighter bulb. You can find specs for just about any light bulb at http://www.donsbulbs.com 










_Modified by blah blah at 9:23 PM 12-3-2004_


----------



## Deezel Boy (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: is there and LED bulb that will replcace a w5w bulb? (Cullen)*

Cullen,
Where can I find some of these???
true WY5W's or whatever, true euro market 5 watt's in amber. All I can find is amber and yellow 194/168's which are not as "high class".

Plus I need to buy bulbs for my new Depo headlights, Choices???
Thanks,
Josh
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

